# under eye bags?



## ditzybrunette_a (Apr 11, 2004)

does anyone know any good secrets to getting rid of bags/lines under the eyes (that won't make you break out)? for some reason they WON'T GO AWAY, even when i get sleep! thank you &lt;3


----------



## Tinydancer (Apr 12, 2004)

*I like MAC Fast Response Eye Cream, it works well for me, or you can try green tea bags over your eyes.* Originally Posted by *ditzybrunette_a* does anyone know any good secrets to getting rid of bags/lines under the eyes (that won't make you break out)? for some reason they WON'T GO AWAY, even when i get sleep! thank you &lt;3


----------



## Californian (Apr 12, 2004)

I keep a bottle of aloe gel in the fridge. On puffy days I dab dime-sized amounts under each eye. It's cool, soothing, and helps reduce the puff!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (May 3, 2004)

I was also going to say tea bags, green or black. It's a great way to get two uses out of them - make a cup of tea, and then when you take the tea bags out, you put them on your eyes!


----------



## GR8FISCH (May 5, 2004)

Been using alfalfa caps from T-Tapp store, cellulite relief system from same source &amp; doing lymphatic brushing, breathing, exercising, cut down on dairy &amp; grains.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (May 6, 2004)

Originally Posted by *greenladysoap* Green tea bags, steeped and cooled in refrigerator, or chamomile and green tea bags... Cucumber juice... - those help if you are tired and need to relax a bit, too!
I also had good luck with Neutrogena visibly firm cream....

Oh yes, all of those, as well as the old remedy of cucumber slices on the eyes. Tea Bags are the best - and you get 2 uses out of them!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (May 7, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Gailscott* Does it work better than Preparation H? Confused...does what work better than Preparation H? By the way, thanks for adding that one in - I've heard that works, as well.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 21, 2004)

Smoking is another cause of darkness and bags under the eyes.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeppers! Other big-time factors are heredity, excess body fat and sun damage. Allergies and fatigue can also play a part, and fortunately these factors can be reversed much easier than the first three!

Originally Posted by *candy* Smoking is another cause of darkness and bags under the eyes.


----------



## freetshirt (Aug 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Yeppers! Other big-time factors are heredity, excess body fat and sun damage. Allergies and fatigue can also play a part, and fortunately these factors can be reversed much easier than the first three! I don't have puffiness under my eyes, but my bags are more in, more like a shadow I suppose. They have lines and are dark. Will the Mac FAst REsponse Eye Cream do the trick, inaddition to the tea bags?


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi! If you are describing dark circles under your eyes, then I found the best help for them doesn't rely on topical treatments like creams. I'm sure this is not what you wanted to hear but I also have dark circles and have spend tons of money on different products and the results for dark circles is about the same. Besides, usually circles are hereditary so even if they are alleviated, you'll never really get rid of them.

The steps I've found to be the most effective method at reducing my dark circles are:

[*]regular moderate exercise, to increase circulation and reduce stress

[*]drink enough water

[*]get enough sleep

[*]don't smoke

[*]take vitamins daily

[*]use sunblock on my face every day

[*]take steps to reduce seasonal allergies

I know...boring!! 

 But IMHO circles are an indicator of general health well being. My circles come out darker right before my period, when I'm stressed and when I'm sick or not feeling good.

Regarding eye creams, since you're young and still have strong skin, you'll probably have as much success with Neutrogena's Visibly Firm eye cream, Almay Kinetin eye cream and other drug store products as with MAC's eye cream. 

 I also like the green tea bag technique as an occasional treat, so these two may do the trick for you.

Good luck!!

Originally Posted by *freetshirt* I don't have puffiness under my eyes, but my bags are more in, more like a shadow I suppose. They have lines and are dark. Will the Mac FAst REsponse Eye Cream do the trick, inaddition to the tea bags?


----------



## SusieQ (Aug 29, 2004)

Try one of those gel eye masks. So refreshing, so cooling; all you do is take 10-15 minutes lying down. You will feel instantly refreshed at the eye area and puffiness somewhat alleviated. Especially first thing in the morning or anytime you need a "pick me up".


----------



## rashmis1211 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi beuties,

    Any oil like olive, almond does wonders on dark circles. Regular application would reduce the puffiness and dark color under eyes.


----------

